# La Manga Campsite



## 103847 (Apr 11, 2007)

Has anyone been to this site in the winter and what did they think of it? We had been planning on staying at Bonterra Park, but this site is more south so poss better weather? any info would be much appreciated. Thanks, Doff


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

doff said:


> Has anyone been to this site in the winter and what did they think of it? We had been planning on staying at Bonterra Park, but this site is more south so poss better weather? any info would be much appreciated. Thanks, Doff


Mmmm, not been myself but heard quite a lot about it via the forum and magazine of ARVE.
I believe its an "all singing, all dancing" site. Very big, ALL the facilities you could possibly require, decent size access & pitches for RV's/large units but with a rather hefty price tag. Of all the reports I've heard of the place, I would say 75% were possitive. I would, possibly, put myself with the other 25% who said it was too big/too busy/too noisy/too expensive.
It all depends on what sort of site you prefer.  For me, it's CL's where-ever possible.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*La Manga*

Yes we have been there in the winter. La Manga site is BIG ... from the entrance /reception to the restaurant/bar and Mar Menor(Little Sea) is 1km. 
There are lots of activities organized(if thats what you like) ,but lots of pitches are prebooked for winter & The CC book another 300 pitches . There are v large pitches for RVs available .The La Manga strip is deserted in the winter, the site supermarket is very good though. This is a campsite that people either love or hate!!!...(We love Bonterra !!)

Jenny


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Prices*

If you stop for a long stay.....6 months ??...you will get the cheapest deal ever.....we were amazed at how little it would cost if you wanted to stay for that long....You pay for the swimming pool IF you use it, thats a good idea !!

jenny


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Bonterra is a nice site but there is far too much shade. Who wants shade in the winter? There are a few unshaded pitches (Gold???) but these are usually booked up in advance. If only they would cut down the trees I would visit there again without hesitation as Benicassim has a lot going for it. There is always the Azahar a few hundred yards down the road but again "sunny" pitches are difficult to come by.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We went there march 2005.

At the time they had recently had a flood through the campsite and you could see the remnants of mud on the roads. The weather had been fairly poor but not too bad when we were there for 2 weeks. Also be VERY AWARE of thieves if going to the market at Cartagena, although police there we had two chaps eying up our bags. We soon left the market and headed for old Cartagena and had no further problems.

The site is Big and not quite our cup of tea.

We also stayed at Camping Azahar end Dec for 3 weeks and we had good weather. A bit tight getting in amongst the trees but have heard recently that they have trimmed the trees.

We also like a small CL type site at Turre 6km from Mojacar, run by Jeff who is very nice. This is on the road to Garrucha and is on the right going towards Garrucha.


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*La Manga Camp site*

We visited this campsite a few years ago in very early Spring and felt that it was the nearest thing to hell that we had ever seen in the camping world. We did not stay. Apart from the size most of the pitches seemed to pretty well overlap and you could see and hear the TV on a pitch a couple of rows away. Statics had tin roofs above them Spanish style and the whole place seemed not far from some of the refugee camps I have seen. Some people seem to like that sort of life. Everybody to their own.
We went on to Torrevieja and found some decent sites there. Can't remember the names but they were to the south of the town.
Pamal


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Site*

A link and your membership fee would help


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We stayed there out of season a couple of years ago and hated it, the toilet blocks are spotless, and reception staff are friendly and helpful, but the place was too big, full of a lot of moaning British, it was noisy at night with the local kids running around. And there is a small shanty type town of statics.

The restaurant was good and reasonably priced, but the beach was filthy.

It all depends what you like, we prefer something smaller and quieter, we have christened this campsite La Minger !!!

cavaqueen


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*la Manga*

Thats a bit strong cavaqueen, after 3 winters spent in Spain we find a mix of people who Love or Hate La Manga. We would go again but prefer other sites everybody should judge for themselves....????

Gordon


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

One thing we can all agree upon is La Manga is just toooo big. I personally didn't like the beach and area either and if you want to go out anywhere you have to drive. 

Bonterra is central, has good access to the town, a nice beach front, good supermarket opposite the site, buses and the train station is a half hour walk away. I totally disagree about shady pitches. Sure there are some but those in the sun vastly outnumber those in the shade. Like La manga it is popular with the Brits though.

peedee


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

peedee said:


> One thing we can all agree upon is La Manga is just toooo big.


Nope - we can't all agree upon that. We've been twice for 3 weeks in March (this year and last) and loved it.

Depends what you want.

Dougie.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

we booked lamanga for 2 weeks january 2006 .when we arrived at site we took one look and did not think we would still be there in 48 hours time but we where wrong. we had such a good time and met some very nice people we booked for 5 weeks 2007 but unfortunately had to reduce to 3 weeks and again had a great time. you can get a bus outside the gate if required and all facilities we found spotless.
we have not booked again this year as we went to bonterra park after leaving lamanga and loved the site and area so much we have booked 60 nights jan/feb it is not so far to drive either


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I like La Manga and great deals can be negotiated in the winter for long stays.

The beach is excellent in my opinion.

Suppose it must be a love hate thinghy :wink:


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Ahh, Camping La Manga. I remember it well :evil: Just mention the name Nick Bradley to the site owner, Maria Martinez, then run like bloody hell  

Nick.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Peedee disagreed with my view about few sunny pitches at Bonterra. When I was last at Bonterra in October 2005 the place was virtually all shade. Can anyone confirm whether the situation has changed since then? If so I shall visit there next month.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

What can you say about La Manga camping ?

Yes very large 
Shanti townish yes (but some are quite novel)
Did'nt find it too noisy
No tidal range on the Mar Menor so the beach dont get washed
English wingers ( just ignore them)

Good eating/drinking, cheap, you can get a boat accross to the strip and all the bars and shops 
and I have had some good times there,
won't suit everyone but dont knock it

Loddy


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*la Manga*

Hi to all, La manga ,what can you say BIG,Packed,Crowded,entertainment??? all crap! Strip closed. no one about.The small amount of shops that are open are there to relieve you of your Euros. Bonterra Park Nice site and facilities but dont go near any MCC thingy if that pratt Dickie Davies has anything to do with it! What an Obnoxious twerp!! If you are prepared to go a bit further south go to Banos de fortuna there is two good sites there "la Fuente " is one and the other "Los Palmeros" (new pool planned for summer 2007, first is slighty more expensive but has a brilliant thermal pool (huge!! Hot!! Great) both have restaurant's on them and delivery van also calls.Good discounts for long stays. We were 245 euros for thirty nights with 10 amp leccy.
If you want to go Further south go to east of Almeria another great site "cabo de gata" as above with similar prices too!!
Hope that this helps you make up your mind.
P.S. we are going to Los Palmeros in feb 2008 for a month


----------

